# 2005 Chevy 2500 HD Plow?



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a 2005 Chevy 2500 HD Extended Cab, Short Box, Duramax Diesel. 
I am thinking on putting one of my 8'6" Hiniker V-Plows on it, is there anything to watch out for when plowing with these trucks? 

Is there anything that I should or can do to the truck to prevent it from dropping the front end as much and to prevent suspension problems? I have heard that the Chevy's have issues with having a plow do to the smooth ride causing the suspension to not be able to handle the weight of the plow properly!

I do not know if I have a plow prep package as I bought the truck used. How do I tell if there is a plow prep package installed on this truck from the factory?

Thanks


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Put timbrens on the truck. and you will be all set. Then post pic's... It sounds like you have a sweet truck.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Here is the only picture that I have right now! That was the day after I bought it, the other truck is my 2001 Dodge Ram 2500 with a Cummins. I basically bought a new truck and kept my old one for a work truck!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

exmark1;345096 said:


> I do not know if I have a plow prep package as I bought the truck used. How do I tell if there is a plow prep package installed on this truck from the factory?


Look at the label inside the glove box. The code for Snowplow prep is RPO VYU. If you have an owner's manual, look on pages 4-56 and 57.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Mick;345116 said:


> Look at the label inside the glove box. The code for Snowplow prep is RPO VYU. If you have an owner's manual, look on pages 4-56 and 57.


I just put a 8'6" Extreme V on my truck, just like yours. Only timbrens, no turns on the t-bars and it only drops about 3/4".


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

PLM-1;345153 said:


> I just put a 8'6" Extreme V on my truck, just like yours. Only timbrens, no turns on the t-bars and it only drops about 3/4".


Do you run with any ballast weight in the box? I know on all of my other trucks we usually have about 600 pounds at the rear of the box for weight.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

First thing to do is get a good amount of ballast. They recommend 600 lbs. on mine, but I use more like 1,100 lbs. Then, get yourself a pair of Timbrens. Cheap insurance for around $150, and a cinch to install yourself. You'll be just fine plowing with that setup. These trucks do just fine. Got good tires on it?


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

exmark1;345183 said:


> Do you run with any ballast weight in the box? I know on all of my other trucks we usually have about 600 pounds at the rear of the box for weight.


There was a few sand bags back there but not behind the wheels. I have since put about 1000lbs back there but haven't hooked up the plow to tell if anything has changed. For some reason it won't snow!


----------



## Briarpatch Joe (Dec 27, 2006)

factory snow plow preps have the switch on the dash for a roof light


----------

